# secretos (los) tiene todo el mundo



## adfa

Hi guys ran into some troubles here.     I seem to remember that in my Spanish grammar book it said I was supposed to throw in the pronoun to clarify the object when the object itself comes before the verb. 
For example: La mitad de mi vida la pasé en Alemania. (correct)
                     La mitad de mi vida pasé en Alemania(incorrect)

But I 've been coming across a lot of phrases where this rule is not applied. 
ex) aunque secretos tiene todo el mundo .......( why not "secretos los tiene todo el mundo"?)
tendré mis cosas, pero gillpollas nunca he sido. (why not "nunca lo he sido" ?)

Can someone be so kind as to explain to me if I got this wrong or is there a clearer rule to this.

Muchas thanks in advance


----------



## sinho4

I guess it is so because they are not talking about some specific secrets, but secrets in general. For example:
"Aquel secreto me lo contaron cuando era joven". 
"Muchos secretos me contaron cuando era joven". 
The first sentence wold be wrong without "lo" and the second would be wrong with it. 
The other sentence you mention (gilipollas nunca he sido) seems to be another issue, as that "lo" is acting as an attribute, the same syntactic function that "gilipollas" has. In that case, the sentence is correct with "lo" and without it. For example: "Tonto (lo) serás tú". I think that kind of sentences is more common with the pronoun. I don't know why we repeat the attribute though,


----------



## Doraemon-

It's possible but not required to include this pronoun for clarifying, having the direct/indirect complement twice in the sentence. "La mitad de mi vida la pasé en Alemania" and "La mitad de mi vida pasé en Alemania" are both correct. It's the same thing for the other two sentences ("secretos tiene todo el mundo" and "secretos los tiene todo el mundo" are both correct too).
The duplication of the complement with a redundant pronoun is only mandatory when the explicit complement is a personal pronoun itself, both in DC and IC (in "a ti te lo digo" or "te vi a ti en Barcelona", for example, you couldn't say "a ti digo"  or "vi a ti en Barcelona" ), or when it's an indirect pronoun and it appears before the verb ("a Pedro le dije que se fuera", but not "a Pedro dije que se fuera" ), and with a few verbs (gustar...); the duplication of the complement is not _required_ otherwise. You _can _use it for clarifying the sentence, but it's not mandatory except in these cases.
The sentences you mention have a direct complement before the verb (not an indirect complement) and are not a personal pronoun, so you can duplicate them with a pronoun or not.
Duplicación de los complementos directo e indirecto | La guía de Lengua


----------



## S.V.

Yes, when an OD is at the start, and you can pronounce it emphatically, while remaining on the same subject mentioned before (or the same train of thought), you can see examples like that.

Articles are used to quickly recognize "here's a noun," but this emphatic pronunciation is also enough, mostly with nouns that fit the context (you are talking about yourself, and someone already insinuated you are a _gilipollas_).


----------



## Rocko!

adfa said:


> For example: La mitad de mi vida la pasé en Alemania.
> tendré mis cosas, pero gillpollas nunca he sido. (why not "nunca lo he sido" ?)


Esas dos frases no tienen parecido y no veo por qué se tendrían que comparar.

Son parecidas las siguientes:

La mitad de mi vida *la *pasé en Alemania.
Tendré mis cosas, pero nunca *las *he negado.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

adfa said:


> I seem to remember that in my Spanish grammar book it said I was supposed to throw in the pronoun to clarify the object when the object itself comes before the verb.
> 
> For example:
> La mitad de mi vida *la* pasé en Alemania. (correct)
> La mitad de mi vida pasé en Alemania. (incorrect)



I often like and agree with Doraemon's comments. In this occasion, although I like her comment, I have to disagree a bit.

I think the second example can be considered correct by a Spanish native. But incorrect, to a Spanish learner... I mean, considered from a more basic, learning perspective.


In this question, I think there are two other factors to consider, apart from the explanation given in the OP's textbook - which, by the way, I consider correct, and also quite clear.

The problem is, as usual, that in practice a lot of different exceptions and variations are possible that tend to crop up and confuse the general rule.

Here, as I mentioned, two other factors are to be taken into account:

1) The syntactical flexibility of the Spanish language.

As you probably know, Spanish is very flexible with its syntactical arrangements; with the way it structures and positions the different elements in the sentence.

You can often change them around. But this generates problems of understanding or of 'linguistic referents', so repetitions such as this one with the pronouns become necessary. In your sentence,

"La mitad de mi vida *la* pasé en Alemania."

The standard syntactical pattern would be;

- Sujeto + Verbo + CD + CI + Complementos

Here, the subject 'Yo' is omitted (or 'implicit');

"(Yo) Pasé *la mitad de mi vida* en Alemania."

When you invert the order of Subject and Direct Object, you need this 'la' pronoun of clarification to make clear that you are referring to a DO, and that the DO is not the subject of the verb 'pasé'.

In a way, you could say that that 'la' is there to separate the verb (with its implicit subject, 'yo') from the DO, avoiding any ambiguity or confusion, and so, clarifying the sense of the sentence.


The second example is possible and correct, in virtue of this syntactical flexibility of Spanish I just explained. It is just a case of inversion of the order of the elements in the sentence, of the subject and the DO.

It's only that, in that case, the addition of a pronoun hasn't been produced.

- Standard order:
"(Yo) Pasé + *la mitad de mi vida* en Alemania."

- Inversion:
"*La mitad de mi vida* + (yo) pasé en Alemania."


2)  Emphasis and register
There is also a question of emphasis, and of register.

In standard and colloquial Spanish, you would always use the 'pronoun', in order to be clear, and emphatic. And also, in order to sound assertive (phonetically).

"La mitad de mi vida *la* pasé en Alemania"


The second example is possible in literary speech. In narratives and poetry, for example, as well as in songs.

Not so much in standard Spanish, I would say. In that case, it would sound old-fashion and formal, I think;

"La mitad de mi vida pasé en Alemania."

Also, regarding emphasis, it sounds a bit feeble, although it's not incorrect.


The other examples are a bit different, but quite similar, and the same comments I made before apply, I think.

Here, however, the question of emphasis is much more relevant and prominent.

When you use the pronoun here, you do it to be more emphatic and assertive - although in these examples it has a more colloquial tone, and a more emphatic one as well, because in these sentences the inversions of the DO are done for emphasis (and in sentences that have a sense of disagreement with what the other speaker has said before (which is underlined by the use of the 'adversative conjunctions' 'pero', and 'aunque')).

So, the use of the pronoun has an emphatic sense that is also emphasising the general sense of the sentence, of 'discrepancy' with the interlocutor.


----------



## S.V.

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> "La mitad de mi vida pasé en Alemania."


Hm, I cannot even pronounce it without frowning. Must be _too_ formal.


----------



## Marsianitoh

S.V. said:


> Hm, I cannot even pronounce it without frowning. Must be _too_ formal.


I wouldn't say formality is the problem, that sentence is  simply an example of  hyperbaton and in my opinion it'd only make sense in the context of a poem , a song or some other literary piece.
That or the speaker is a Basque with poor command of Spanish (I've heard things like that from older people, my granny for instance, Spanish words and Basque syntax ; however,  that's not common nowadays).


----------



## Doraemon-

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> I often like and agree with Doraemon's comments. In this occasion, although I like her comment, I have to disagree a bit.


[his ]
I think we don't disagree on this, we're just talking at different levels. I would always say "la mitad de mi vida la pasé en Alemania", and I agree that this is how it must be explained for learners of Spanish as a foreign language, although technically this pronoun is not mandatory, and it wouldn't be _incorrect _if it's not used. I think this is the answer to why "this rule is not applied" in the other sentences, which is what adfa was asking. The answer is that this is the common use in Spanish (you explain it perfectly), although you may find sentences where it is not applied because it's not a _mandatory rule_. It's a rule in the cases mentioned above (a few verbs, IO before the verb, or IO/DO being a pronoun itself), where you _must_ absolutely use this pronoun, but you simply _can _use it (and speakers will usually do) in the examples he's asking. It depends on how complex the sentence is, so you may need to clarify it or not. "Secretos tiene todo el mundo" is simple enough for not needing this duplication, and both forms are correct. I would rather use the pronoun anyway: "secretos los tiene todo el mundo", it sounds more natural to me, but you could find it without this pronoun.


----------



## adfa

Gracias a todos. It's been really helpful ))


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Doraemon- said:


> I think we don't disagree on this, we're just talking at different levels.



Indeed. I agree.  




Doraemon- said:


> I would always say "la mitad de mi vida la pasé en Alemania", and I agree that this is how it must be explained for learners of Spanish as a foreign language, although technically this pronoun is not mandatory, and it wouldn't be _incorrect _if it's not used.



Very interesting comment. I agree with it wholeheartedly.

Something like this note would probably be what's needed to explain this question to foreign learners.


This is a case of what's known as 'los pronombres de insistencia', is it not?


----------



## S.V.

Oh, about one of the reasons, I believe_ definitud_ matters a lot in these cases. That is, lonely nouns or _un_(_a_) *vs*. _el, la, este, esta, mi, su.

Mi vida pasé..._ would likely be hard to find, but we could see_ Los prisioneros de guerra ruegan por su vida. Vida piden de rodillas... _The noun has already been "identified" or "established" before, so it's easier to recover it, without any articles or duplicated pronouns. We would also pronounce it with emphasis, and it could spread to the next phrases (Vida piden de rodillas, vida piden con sus lágrimas, solo muerte tendrán).


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

S.V. said:


> _Mi vida pasé..._ would likely be hard to find, but we could see_ Los prisioneros de guerra ruegan por su vida. Vida piden de rodillas... _



Well, S.V., you may find it difficult to believe, but this is a feature that was quite common of both formal and colloquial Spanish (in Spain), until not so long ago...

Newspapers used this kind of structure very often, besides being also quite comon in literary use, not to mention in songs. 

The popular classes (that is to say, working people) used it as well. Maybe, in imitation of the formal and official uses of newspapers and the State's institutions, or maybe as an archaism, but in that way, it was part of the familiar Spanish.

So, when people tried to talk formally, they tended to turn to this kind of turn if phrase...

Maybe now, they don't talk like that... You know, times change, and linguistic uses change accordingly...

I guess it's not like that anymore....


----------



## Rondivu

I don't know about newspapers or formal and informal register. All I know is "Mi vida pasé" and even "La vida entera pasé..." is typical where I come from in everyday conversation. People, especially those whose native language is Galician, say it like that. 

La vida entera pasé trabajando para ahora no tener un pataco. 


Cerros, me sorprende que tú, siendo gallego, no lo hayas mencionado. Eso es que debes de llevar ya mucho tiempo por el Reino Unido.


----------



## Rocko!

Rondivu said:


> La vida entera pasé trabajando para ahora no tener un pataco.


Pero eso es por el verbo.
Nadie vería problema con "estar":

_La mitad de mi vida *estuve *en Alemania. 
La mitad de mi vida *la *estuve en Alemania. _

El asunto va por otro lado porque con "pasar" es al revés:

_La mitad de mi vida pase en Alemania. 
La mitad de mi vida la pase en Alemania. _

El problema es que allí se juntan no solo cuestiones de IO/OD sino que además tenemos una frase hecha (pasar la vida) y "la mitad" como sustantivo.

Y yo quiero ver una solución


----------



## Rondivu

Rocko! said:


> Pero eso es por el verbo.
> Nadie vería problema con "estar":
> 
> _La mitad de mi vida *estuve *en Alemania.
> La mitad de mi vida *la *estuve en Alemania. _
> 
> El asunto va por otro lado.


Ya hombre, pero me refería a la inclusión o no del pronombre, que es lo habitual, en oraciones como "quedas aquí vigilando mientras tomo un café", en vez de "te quedas aquí vigilando mientras me tomo un café".


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Rondivu said:


> La vida entera pasé trabajando para ahora no tener un pataco.
> 
> Cerros, me sorprende que tú, siendo gallego, no lo hayas mencionado. Eso es que debes de llevar ya mucho tiempo por el Reino Unido.



Sí... Tienes razón...

No se me había ocurrido. No lo recordaba...

Pero, bueno, yo no hablé nunca gallego, tampoco... 'Gallego, gallego'. Lo que se dice 'gallego cerrado'...   

¡A lo mejor te es por esooo, oh...!?


Pero bueno, ya hablando en serio, sí que tienes razón que eso se dice... Muy bien señalado...

Pero eso es por influencia del gallego... Que se dice así en gallego, y después la gente, cuando habla español, utiliza una sintaxis parecida, de calco...

Yo cuando lo dije estaba pensando a nivel de España en general. Me refería al lenguaje de las gentes tradicionales, la gente humilde y del campo...

De hecho pensaba en gente de Andalucía, de haber oído hablar así por ahí... Pero saldrá alguien andaluz diciendo que no, que no... Así que no quiero insistir.


----------



## Rocko!

Doraemon ha dicho que no es obligatorio. Y de allí nos hemos dividido.
Yo creo que en este caso es obligatorio, sencillamente porque la persona que pronuncia la frase está dando un papel protagónico a "la mitad de mi vida"; y ese protagonismo se pierde si no conservamos el pronombre:
Todo el día me lo pasé sentado  (debemos entender que esta frase no está "volteada").
Todo el día me pasé sentado (versión volteada de _me pasé sentado todo el día_, por eso sonaba rara).

La regla mencionada por el OP habla de un "object" pero no clarifica de qué clase.


----------



## S.V.

Rondivu said:


> I don't know about newspapers or formal and informal register. All I know is "Mi vida pasé" and even "La vida entera pasé..." is typical where I come from in everyday conversation. People, especially those whose native language is Galician, say it like that.
> 
> La vida entera pasé trabajando para ahora no tener un pataco.


Oh, I see, very interesting, Rondivu. I never knew.



Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Maybe now, they don't talk like that... You know, times change, and linguistic uses change accordingly...


Oh, maybe it's still that way in Galicia, and I just misunderstood. Best regards.👍


----------



## Peterdg

Doraemon- said:


> the duplication of the complement is not _required_ otherwise.





Doraemon- said:


> although technically this pronoun is not mandatory, and it wouldn't be _incorrect _if it's not used.


The DPD says that when the tonic complement (be it a direct object or an indirect object) comes before the verb, then the duplication with an atonic pronoun is obligatory.



> *5.2.* Si el complemento tónico no es un pronombre personal y aparece antepuesto al verbo, también es obligatoria la coaparición del pronombre átono, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto:


----------



## S.V.

Oh but for example in 40.3f-g there are some. As we know, the DPD is a bit more basic, and the NGLE has the final say!


----------



## Rocko!

S.V. said:


> Oh but for example in 40.3f-g there are some. As we know, the DPD is a bit more basic, and the NGLE has the final say!


El f dice, más o menos, que surge una neutralidad ante inexistencias y ésta "anula" la transitividad (si un objeto no existe no hay por qué aplicar transitividad).
El g habla de un énfasis mucho más fuerte que el título de este hilo, ya que menciona una entonación que no se puede omitir; y en el título sí se pude omitir dicha entonación.

La repetición del pronombre es obligatoria en este caso en particular.


----------



## S.V.

Oh. _Secretos tiene todo el mundo_ es correcto. Más natural con una pronunciación enfática, como dices.


----------



## Rocko!

S.V. said:


> Oh. _Secretos tiene todo el mundo_ es correcto. Más natural con una pronunciación enfática, como dices.


Sí... Dije "título", ¿verdad? 
*Me disparé solo.*
Bueno, no el "titulesco", el otro, el ejemplo "alemánico".


----------



## S.V.

Inluso dije el "oh" un poco confundido.  Saludos, Rocko. A mí también me parecía extraña esta última (_la mitad de mi vida..._).

Quizá con repeticion, _una_ y énfasis: "¡Cuántos años han sido! Una mitad en la felicidad, una mitad de mi vida pasé contigo".


----------



## Rondivu

S.V. said:


> Oh, I see, very interesting, Rondivu. I never knew.
> 
> Oh, maybe it's still that way in Galicia, and I just misunderstood. Best regards.👍


Bueno, no todo el mundo habla así por aquí. Quizás di a entender que es así. Eso se oye, sobre todo, en los pueblos y también en la ciudad a gente cuya lengua materna es el gallego.


----------



## Doraemon-

Es obligatoria la duplicación cuando el complemento antecede al verbo si es un OI, no un OD, y se puede encontrar infinidad de casos en expresiones corrientes donde NO se duplica: _manzanas traigo_. _Una mierda te vas a comer. Un par de cosas te voy a decir..._
Ejemplos así puede haber a millones (¡mira, esta frase también!). Lo _habitual_ es que el OD se duplique con el pronombre cuando antecede al verbo, pero obligatorio, ¿a santo de qué? _Secretos tiene todo el mundo_ es perfectamente correcto y gramatical aunque la mayoría probablemente lo diríamos con un _los_ en medio. Solo es obligatorio reforzar/duplicar mediante pronombre por anteceder el complemento el verbo cuando este es indirecto. Cuando es directo es una simple posibilidad (salvo que sea un pronombre personal o algunos verbos especiales).


----------



## sinho4

"La mitad de mi vida pasé en Alemania". Estoy de acuerdo en que esta frase, como apunta Doraemon, es correcta. Pero que sea correcta no quiere decir que sea igual que la otra con el pronombre. Según yo lo veo, ambas frases responden a preguntas diferentes:

-¿Cuánto tiempo pasaste en Alemania? -La mitad de mi vida (pasé en Alemania).
-¿Dónde pasaste la mitad de tu vida? -(La mitad de mi vida) la pasé en Alemania.

Y creo que es una aproximación bastante acertada, ya que estas dos respuestas no parece que se puedan intercambiar. En ese caso, diría que el sintagma "la mitad de mi vida" presenta dos funciones diferentes en ambas frases, lo cual también me llevaría a decir, dado que no niego que se trate de un CD en ambos casos, que estas funciones serían metasintácticas, por así decirlo. 
También había puesto en mi comentario esta frase: "Aquel secreto me lo contaron cuando era joven". En esta el pronombre sí que es fundamental, y creo que no hay discusión el ello, aunque si hacemos un giro parecido al que hice con la otra frase, quedaría algo así: "Cuando era joven, me contaron aquel secreto". No sé si todo esto es a lo que se refieren por aquí arriba con el énfasis (creo que se habla de ello en #6). En inglés me tengo encontrado con frases donde hay un cambio similar en el orden de las palabras, por ejemplo: "That much I know" / "I know that much". Que en español podría ser: "Todo eso *lo* sé bien" /  "Sé bien todo eso".


----------



## jmx

La duplicación del objeto directo con pronombre es obligatoria cuando hay topicalización del OD, pero no se hace cuando lo que hay es focalización. La focalización puede distinguirse porque equivale a frases con "es ... que":

Manzanas traigo. = Manzanas es lo que traigo.

Véase este post.


----------



## Doraemon-

En un caso hay focalización y en otro topicalización, es exactamente eso. Esa es la diferencia; una diferencia metasintáctica, como bien dice sinho4 (semánticamente sí las considero equivalentes, no en qué centra la atención del oyente).
Pero la frase sin pronombre es correcta (entiéndase: "gramatical"). La diferencia con la duplicación del OI al ir antepuesto al verbo es que ahí es un requisito sintáctico. Con el OD puede ponerse, o puede no ponerse, a nivel de sintaxis.


----------



## S.V.

Oh, aunque también sobrevive, p. ej.:_ "Yo he tomado el mando, y a usted toca obedecerme_", "_y a Dios pedía las ágiles patas del lobo, o el vuelo de las águilas, franquear sin cansancio aquellos vericuetos_" (Galdós). Casi solo en contextos formales, pero aún no mueren.

Pero, sí, a Adfa o a cualquiera podemos sugerir o decir que _nunca_ se usa, para hacerlo más simple.


----------

